# Quiz: What type of Jedi are you?



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*What type of Jedi are you?*

http://www.princessleia.com/JediTest.html


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your Score Is: 52

You Are A:

Pure Shadow Jedi - One of a kind my friend! Many people try to have that equal balance like you! Just the right about of good, and the right amount of being bad. You are most likely to help an old woman cross the road but drive off and leave no note to a car that you just hit.

What's a pure shadow jedi? :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Shadow Jedi leaning dark


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toscy said:


> What's a pure shadow jedi? :con


http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jedi_Shadow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Score Is: 49

You Are A: 
Pure Shadow Jedi


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Score Is: 53

You Are A:
Pure Shadow Jedi - One of a kind my friend! Many people try to have that equal balance like you! Just the right about of good, and the right amount of being bad. You are most likely to help an old woman cross the road but drive off and leave no note to a car that you just hit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Your Score Is: 68

You Are A:
Shadow Jedi leaning light - Just push yourself a bit more and you can make it to be a light Jedi my friend! Remember to always keep your cool, and try to help others in need. By the looks of it you always wish to help people but would want to be left alone when you're down in the dumps and wouldn't want to be bothered.

I'm never seen Star Wars but okay.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Your Score Is: 62

You Are A: 
Shadow Jedi leaning light - Just push yourself a bit more and you can make it to be a light Jedi my friend! Remember to always keep your cool, and try to help others in need. By the looks of it you always wish to help people but would want to be left alone when you're down in the dumps and wouldn't want to be bothered.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A redeye jedi. I'm so immature.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Your Score Is: 45

You Are A: 
Pure Shadow Jedi - One of a kind my friend! Many people try to have that equal balance like you! Just the right about of good, and the right amount of being bad. You are most likely to help an old woman cross the road but drive off and leave no note to a car that you just hit.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Your Score Is: 57

You Are A: 
Pure Shadow Jedi - One of a kind my friend! Many people try to have that equal balance like you! Just the right about of good, and the right amount of being bad. You are most likely to help an old woman cross the road but drive off and leave no note to a car that you just hit.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

> Your Score Is: 58
> 
> You Are A:
> Pure Shadow Jedi - One of a kind my friend! Many people try to have that equal balance like you! Just the right about of good, and the right amount of being bad. You are most likely to help an old woman cross the road but drive off and leave no note to a car that you just hit.


Hmm. Sounds more like a Gray Jedi to me.

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Gray_Jedi

Jedi Shadows are more like secret Jedi agents.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Shadow Jedi leaning light


----------

